# Motorized klunker



## jacob9795 (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m starting out with a drawing then I’ll find the parts to build it. I have an 80cc motor, we’ll see how this works out. Nothing fancy here, just something fun to ride.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2019)

what size frame/wheels? I may have some stuff you can use...


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 5, 2019)

Using a zeppelin frame?


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 5, 2019)

26"
Yes, zeppelin frame,
monark fork
motorbike stem
huffy hoops,
prewar messinger mens saddle
sturmey archer forebrake from the 1950s columbia 
Schwinn brake levers
long torrington bars, I think they're 28''
Torrington 10 repop pedals
The fuel tank, I'm not sure, the newer ones are kind of small, I think they're half gallon; something like a whizzer tank might look better, we'll see what turns up.

I'm not sure about the chain pitch, 1'' or 1/2'', I'd like to put a nexus 3-spd hub on the bike but it doesn't make sense if I have to ride around with the clutch disengaged, I'd have to pull on the brake lever. I''ll probable lace a model D to this thing and keep 1'' pitch so I can save the old chainwheel for a better look I guess


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2019)

jacob9795 said:


> 26"
> Yes, zeppelin frame,
> monark fork
> motorbike stem
> ...



do you have all those parts already?


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 5, 2019)

bricycle, nope

@Cooper S. send me the red colson.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 5, 2019)

jacob9795 said:


> bricycle, nope
> 
> @Cooper S. send me the red colson.



Buy it and I’ll ship it


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 5, 2019)

What is that under the Seat? No need for an oil tank on the newer 2 stroke motorized bike kits. Love that you are using the zep style frame. Find an OLD sportster peanut tank.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 5, 2019)

How many of the parts do you have and how soon would you like to be riding this creation? There's an old motorcycle scrapyard here that I apparently need an excuse to check out. I could swing by on a nice day and look around, take some pics of stuff that might work and look good! 
(It just may be a bit before we thaw out good enough from a big storm we got a week and a half ago.)

Good excuse for a ride too!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 5, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> What is that under the Seat? No need for an oil tank on the newer 2 stroke motorized bike kits. Love that you are using the zep style frame. Find an OLD sportster peanut tank.



Just a leather tool bag


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 5, 2019)

An old sportster peanut tank would be nice.  That be great if you can find one in the yard, thanks. I just have the motor right now.

The colson seat stays are too round, I’m going to stick with something Hawthorne built


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 5, 2019)

Ooohooooo.... Saw this one ; not the zep style frame but oh wow. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/board-track-tribute-bike.87498/


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 5, 2019)

So strange that I can't find any pics of a Snyder built fastback bike with a motor. Surely someone has built one before. It may be a tight squeeze but I've heard of people squeezing these motors into a Stingray frame.  Btw here is one of my favorite threads on the cabe. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/post-pics-of-your-fastback-zep-hawthorne-or-rollfast.53969/


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 5, 2019)

Oh it’s a Snyder built fastback. Thanks. 
That blue tribute bike looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 6, 2019)

A couple different names for these. This thread has a good description and advertisement. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-this-bike.154060/#post-1035873


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 6, 2019)

Okay thanks. I bought something, now I just have to wait for it to get here


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 6, 2019)

I have Delta Gangway horn I’ll mount out front. I might put a headlight on there, we’ll see. I’ll most likely go with this next sketch. I probably won’t post anything for awhile, I’m going to gather parts. Thanks for checkin’ out my thread.


----------



## skiptooth (Dec 6, 2019)

Cool project like the whole idea !  good luck with your project ….   great drawings....very good art work.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 16, 2019)

Cool concept. Looks like you are off to a good start.
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 22, 2020)

I think something like this tank would look nice. It would be cool to go to a motorcycle salvage yard and look around for.... Who knows what. Gotta have some good brakes on something like this. Good luck! https://www.ebay.com/i/324022658799...yCt3pD0_Og7onRwpCkRq9mxxrbEW3onBoCSg8QAvD_BwE


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 23, 2020)

I’m thinking about using these hoops
https://www.3gbikes.com/product-page/dlx-rims-alloy-26-x57mm

and the hub I definitely can’t make up my mind: 
Morrow coaster brake

Modern free wheel with disc brake

There should be clearance for the chain and disc, I need to do some measuring.


No way, disc brake won’t fit


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 23, 2020)

My parts pile for the build


----------



## pntrbl (Jan 23, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Modern free wheel with disc brake
> 
> There should be clearance for the chain and disc, I need to do some measuring.
> 
> No way, disc brake won’t fit




If you go with a rim brake on the back you could use the modern hub for a disc and bolt the motor's sprocket to it instead.  Those kit motors come with a rag joint that I never thought was a good idea.

Another option is a hub clamping mount for the sprocket and that will work on a coaster hub. It's also useful for chain alignment in that you can move it horizontally to some extent. Something like this ....









						BBR Tuning Adapter Only
					

The BBR Tuning Adapter is a durable aluminum unit that provides fast and easy installation when used with the BBR Tuning Sprocket. Ensures concentricity.




					www.bikeberry.com
				




Just make sure you buy the right dia for whatever hub you select.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 23, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> My parts pile for the build
> 
> View attachment 1128685



Thanks for the preview. Digging the bars.


----------



## eeapo (Jan 24, 2020)

Good luck on your project I'm sure it will turn out great.I have an old Hufy and planning on installing a motor on it. I'm looking at a four cycle, I've seen some two cycle I guess their ok except for the smoking.


----------

